# Jointer - HF 6", Ridgid or Grizzly?



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

When it comes to stationary jointers on the lower end of the scale, what are things to look for? From another recent post, considering the Harbor Freight 6" jointer but am also looking at what I believe is a bit more substantial in the Grizzly G0654 or G0452P. For one thing, the Grizzly units are almost 100# heavier and have an included mobile base (big plus for me). Plus, I can drive to the Bellingham store to pick it up. But, are they worth the extra coupla hundred bux? Also considering the Ridgid JP0610. I am also on the lookout for used ones, just not finding too many that really appeal to me yet. Looking to spend less than $500 unless there is really some compelling reason to go higher ($300 or less would really be the sweet spot).


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I got the Griz G0452 a couple years ago and it's great. Some people don't like the lever style infeed adjustment but I don't change the setting that much so it's fine for me. It's been a solid, reliable machine that cuts well. 

That being said, I see the Ridgids used on Craigslist sometimes at really good prices.

Bill


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

ChiknNutz said:


> When it comes to stationary jointers on the lower end of the scale, what are things to look for? From another recent post, considering the Harbor Freight 6" jointer but am also looking at what I believe is a bit more substantial in the Grizzly G0654 or G0452P. For one thing, the Grizzly units are almost 100# heavier and have an included mobile base (big plus for me). Plus, I can drive to the Bellingham store to pick it up. But, are they worth the extra coupla hundred bux? Also considering the Ridgid JP0610. I am also on the lookout for used ones, just not finding too many that really appeal to me yet. Looking to spend less than $500 unless there is really some compelling reason to go higher ($300 or less would really be the sweet spot).


All three probably have their advantages. I looked at the one at HF once, and to be truthful it almost looked dangerous to operate.

I own the Ridgid, and am very satisfied with it. I posted a review on it at this site:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/ridgid-jp06101-jointer-planer-2278/

I did some modifications, but just about every tool needs a little work to make it satisfy the user.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I have no doubt that the Grizzly and Ridgid are both better machines than the HF, but it's hard to say how much more they're worth. The vast majority of owners seem to think the HF works fine. I've been reading posts from people picking up the Ridgids on clearance within the past several weeks...if you could get a good deal on one, I'd definitely pick that over the HF. I'd be inclined to pay the going rate for the Grizzly over the HF as long as the price difference isn't hurting your family budget.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I would definitely go for the Grizzly and the Ridgid over the HF. Grizzly first, Ridgid second, and the HF wouldn't be on my list. 

There's probably some HF power tools I'd buy but not a jointer. They do some pretty heavy duty work and can be dangerous. I had a bad experience with a HF benchtop drill press. 

I have a 6" delta jointer but would probably try to find a good 8" on CL if I replaced it. Lately, I've flatted and edged my boards with hand planes. After flattening one side around the borders, I send them through my thickness planner. I've had a 12" ridgid for several years and it works well.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

If you are good at metal working and have the ability to fine tune tools, you may be happy with the HF. It might take a lot of work but you'll have a good machine when you're done.

There is a lot of static about a hand wheel to adjust the infeed table, a.k.a. cutting depth adjustment. I've had my Delta open stand jointer for at least 10 years. It uses the lever type infeed table adjustment. I think that I may have adjusted the cut depth two or three times. Look at it this way.

A jointer is a machine that substitutes for a hand plane. When we fine tune hand planes, we try to make the cut as thin as possible. That is what you're going to want to do with a jointer. Once you get that jointer set to a cut depth of 1/64" or 3/128" it is going to stay there for years.


If it were me, I would go with the G0452P. It has a mobile base built in. The Grizzly Polar Bear series seem to be made in a Taiwan factory that produces quality machines.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I've been checking CL for months now and people around here seem to have junk they think is worth a fortune. Unless the right deal comes along, gonna likely just have to go new.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

If budget is your concern, the HF is a good usable machine. However you are quite correct, the extra mass of the Grizzly makes for a smoother experience. I have used the HF jointer, and it works well. The fellow that owned it did nothing more than simply assemble the jointer, and build a dust port for the chute (he was too impatient to wait for a pre made hood to come in via mail...). I personally LIKE the handwheel adjustment instead of the levers. The other disadvantage the HF has is slightly shorter beds (3.5" shorter overall). Not a huge deal but not nothing either...

Is the Grizzly / Ridgid worth the nearly $200.00 extra? That all depends on how important brand names are to you, as well as preferences. The HF certainly LACKS the nicer bases of any one of those three machines linked... But then again, the HF is a workhorse, with a distribution network that is known for its no hassle return policy if you don't like a tool you got from them... 

Basically put, if you want a user you can pretty much abuse and not be concerned that you are damaging the resale value of the tool, get the HF, but if you want a tool that will have some reasonable resale value, get the Grizzly or Ridgid...

Oh, FWIW, with the 20% off coupons, that HF jointer is $212.00 before tax... Just something to think about...


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Chikn,how close are you to the Grizz warehouse?Just spitballn here,but I wonder if they have a "returned" dept.?I know they run a cpl parking lot sales a year and thats certainly an option......if you're close enough,might slide by there and talk with store manager(pick a middle of the week,non-busy time) and see if he can offer you a scratch and dent?Its something I feel is better doing in person than over a phone.BW


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I am about 60 miles from the Bellingham store. I've been wanting to go there for some time now, just haven't made my way there yet as I am certain to leave heavier than I arrived (and need to solidify WHAT the extra weight will be)


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the Ridgid and it works well. I don't know that I'd get it again at full price of 420, but it works for me. My concern with the HF would be the fence. I think you'll get your best bang to buck and perhaps more importantly, customer support, from Grizzly. My first jointer's bed was warped. I was able to return it to HD and they gave me the bed assembly from another unit. That was nice, but I doubt I'd get that response 10 out of 10 times.


----------



## Johnw (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum so forgive me if I'm breaking any rules. It seems as though my question is a new thread but I can't find any way to start a new one, so here goes.

I bought a Harbor Freight 7 inch jointer at an auction for $35. It is missing several parts, all of which are available from HF. The problem is that the machine I bought has a Sears 1/2 HP motor without a pulley instead for the HF 1 HP.

One: can I get away with the 1/2 HP for just edge jointing? Two: what diameter motor pulley should I look for, and where can I find one? The cutter head has a 2 inch pulley.

Thanks for any help.

John


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It will "do"but not best*



Johnw said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this forum so forgive me if I'm breaking any rules. It seems as though my question is a new thread but I can't find any way to start a new one, so here goes.
> 
> I bought a Harbor Freight 7 inch jointer at an auction for $35. It is missing several parts, all of which are available from HF. The problem is that the machine I bought has a Sears 1/2 HP motor without a pulley instead for the HF 1 HP.
> ...


A better choice would be a 1 HP motor. To get it going for now you need to know the RPM of the 1/2HP motor. If it's 1750 then the motor pulley needs to be twice the size of the machine pulley. In other words, a 2 to 1 ratio. If it's 3450, then they can be the same or very close in size. Larger on the motor will spin the cutter faster and vice versa. HF had some 1 HP agricultural motor on sale a few years back for $90.00, maybe they were being discontinued...I donno? I have 1 HP motors on my 6" jointers and even they will bog down with a deep cut on 6" wide stock, but that's kinda pushing the limits of the machine....in a hurry to get a flat surface, usually.  bill


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey all, new here to the forum. in my mad dash to aquire tools due to now having somewhat of a garage, i bought the HF 6" jointer only troubles i had was it took a little finess adjusting the tables to where they should be (and will stay). Someone mentioned some concern of the fence, ive had no issues with mine though when moving the fence i always use a square to make sure its at 90. Its never moved on me when locked in place or anything though. good price, and as far as resale? i try to buy tools just once. sadly for me that doesnt at all apply to tablesaws im on number 6 or 7 it seems in the past 2 years. lol.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

I have the Ridgid. Works great for me.


----------

